# GTA IV - Ich werd noch bekloppt (:



## Shurkien (5. Januar 2009)

Hiho,

Ich habe heute endlich nach 3Wochen meine GTA IV Originalversion bekommen.
So, mein Problem ist nu aber, wenn ich es starte wird der Bildschirm schwarz, der Mauszeigr zu dieser Uhr, aber die Taskleiste ist immernoch da und zack is der Pc abgewürgt -.-
Auf einmal kam eine Fehlermeldung:
GTA IV:SCHWERWIEGENDER FEHLER: DD3D80
Bei Google stand darrüber nichts nur über den RNMF40 oder wie der heißt und das heißt ja man erfüllt die Vorraustzeungen nicht.aber die erfülle ich locker..

Ich habe 
AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition
4GB Ram @ 800Mhz
[derzeit nur eine] GF 9800GTX+ Gainward Edition
Onboard High Def Soundkarte
Noname 750GB HDD
Windows XP SP3

Hat einer ne Idee?
Ich werde jetz mal Patches installen evtl helfen die ja..

Mfg
Shurkien


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2009)

Naja - auf jeden Fall die neuesten GTA4-Patches und soweit ich weiss wurde da auch extra noch ein Beta-GraKa-Treiber angeboten - vielleicht bringt das was. DD3D80 deutet auf jeden Fall auf ein Problem mit der Darstellung hin (DirectDraw3D)...


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Stell mal dein Monitor auf 60 hz um.


----------



## Shurkien (5. Januar 2009)

Achja, ich konnte das Spiel bisher einmal starten, alles lief super und dann aufmal von 30Fps runter auf 2 und es hat sich auch nciht geändert ...

Mal ne dumme Frage wo bekomm ich die verdammten Patches her? oO
Der Social Club und WIndows Live können angeblich nciht mit dem Server kommunzieren und auf Rockstargames sind die auchnicht..


Sind die Beta Graka Treiber nciht only Vista ?


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Achja, ich konnte das Spiel bisher einmal starten, alles lief super und dann aufmal von 30Fps runter auf 2 und es hat sich auch nciht geändert ...
> 
> Mal ne dumme Frage wo bekomm ich die verdammten Patches her? oO
> Der Social Club und WIndows Live können angeblich nciht mit dem Server kommunzieren und auf Rockstargames sind die auchnicht..
> ...


Haste deinen Monitor auf  60Hz gestellt dan müsste es wider laufen.


----------



## Shurkien (5. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Haste deinen Monitor auf  60Hz gestellt dan müsste es wider laufen.




Mein Monitor läuft eh nur auf 60Hz ^^

Habe mal eine Anleitung gefunden


> 1. Deinstalliere den Grafiktreiber über die Systemsteuerung. Gib in die Kommandozeile, die du über "Ausführen..." im Startmenü erreichst, "appwiz.cpl" ein und entferne sämtliche Treiberreste.
> 2. Lade das Tool Drive Sweeper von Guru 3D herunter und installiere es.
> 3. Starte den PC im abgesicherten Modus, den du vor dem Start von Windows per Tastendruck auf "F8" auswählen kannst.
> 4. Starte den Drive Sweeper und entferne verbliebende Reste von AMD- und/oder Nvidia-Treibern. Führe den Vorgang gegebenfalls mehrfach durch.
> ...



Ich werde die mal ausprobieren evtl hilfts ja :>
Achja, die Beta Treiber gibts anscheind auch für XP aber ich find davon nru englische Treiber, oder ist das egal?


----------



## Xairon (5. Januar 2009)

Manche Leute überlesen diverse DInge in Ihrer Euphorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (5. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> Manche Leute überlesen diverse DInge in Ihrer Euphorie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Achwas, wenns nicht läuft zurück an Amazon und zock ich die Cracked Version (: Auchnicht das problem dennoch regt es mich auf 44€ bezahlt zu haben und dann läuft es nicht.Ich wusste das das Prog schlecht geproggt ist aber viele meinten, dass hat sich mit Patch geändert, aber anscheind..


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2009)

Das kommt davon, wenn sie ihren Monitor nicht auf 60 Hz umstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Bei mir lief es am Anfang auch nicht - aber nachdem ich den neuesten Patch und die neuesten Treiber drauf hatte lief es ohne Probleme...


----------



## Zaino (5. Januar 2009)

den patch gibt es hier
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/downlo...V/Patch__1.html


----------



## Shurkien (5. Januar 2009)

Neus Problem -.-

Hab die Anleitung gemacht die ich gepostet hatte.Nun friert der PC nach dem booten ein.Also ich wähle Benutzer,alles wird geladen und nach 5sek friert alles ein ausser meiner Maus. Kann keine Programme machn.Garnichts nichtmal Task Manager oder Alt+Tab gehen..

Hat wer eine Idee wie man das beheben kann ?

PS:
Bin grad an meinem Alten PC da sind einige Tastn verklebt kann sein das es etwas schwer is zu lesen


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2009)

Was hast Du denn installiert/deinstalliert? Neuer GraKa-Treiber schon drauf oder nicht? Kommst Du in den abgesicherten Modus?


----------



## Shurkien (5. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn installiert/deinstalliert? Neuer GraKa-Treiber schon drauf oder nicht? Kommst Du in den abgesicherten Modus?




Da meine Mobo Treiber auch Nvidia sind, alles
Habe es inzwischen über den Abgesicherten Modus hinbekommen.
Alle Programme ausgeschaltet und schon gings wieder, aber lustiger weise ist es so, dass wenn ich meine Treiber CD  einlege und ich die installe und dann neustarte, dan ist das wieder.Liegt evtl an der CD werde nachher mal Netzwerkkarte einbauen da die Onboard ja nicht geht ohne Triber und mir die Treiber übers Internet ziehen.Geht ja nicht anders..

E:

Läuft wieder alles

Aber wenn ich jetzt GTA IV starte, dann friert der PC wieder so wie oben geschrieben ein.
Also alles ausser Maus..


----------



## Shurkien (5. Januar 2009)

Alle Probleme behoben ausser eins..
Wenn ich ca 1Min Spiele hab ich nurnoch 1FPs runter von 30..

System steht im Thread wiegesagt. Warum auch immer ich kann nichtmal erste Missi fertig machen >.<


----------



## x3n0n (5. Januar 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> (...)
> GTA IV:SCHWERWIEGENDER FEHLER: DD3D80
> (...)


Dürfte für Direct 3D 8.0 stehen wenn ich mich nicht Irre. Kann es sein dass du eine veraltete DirectX Version hast?

Wenn du nicht weisst wie du das rausfindest: Start->Programme->Ausführen->"dxdiag" eingeben und bestätigen


----------



## Shurkien (5. Januar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Dürfte für Direct 3D 8.0 stehen wenn ich mich nicht Irre. Kann es sein dass du eine veraltete DirectX Version hast?
> 
> Wenn du nicht weisst wie du das rausfindest: Start->Programme->Ausführen->"dxdiag" eingeben und bestätigen



Nachdem ich alle Treiber neugemacht hab kommt die Meldung nichtmehr.
Nur halt nach ca 1Min spielen hab ich nurnoch 1-3FPS und das ist ziemlich naja,..Bescheiden sag ich mal


----------



## Alexä (30. Januar 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Nachdem ich alle Treiber neugemacht hab kommt die Meldung nichtmehr.
> Nur halt nach ca 1Min spielen hab ich nurnoch 1-3FPS und das ist ziemlich naja,..Bescheiden sag ich mal




Das prob hab ich auch das nach ner gewissen zeit die FPS zusammen breschen obwols trods mein miesen reschner auf maxx flüsig leuft zumindest am anfang

Vista64bit
AMD64X2 6000+
RAM 2GB von GEIL
9800GTX
abit KN9SLI

mal so ne frage haste music reingemacht ins spiel weil damit gabs acuh mal probleme das wen nen anderes lied kommt die FPS dramatich runer gehen


----------



## Morticians (30. Januar 2009)

ich hatte das Problem auch ich habe einfach meinen PC neu gestartet und CCleaner durch laufen lassen.
Danach ging das Spiel sehr flüßig bei mir.
Aber was ich schlimm fand waren die Programme die man dazu mit instalieren muste die fressen viel Speicher etc.

Wenn es trotzdem nicht klappt kann man das eig dann zurück schicken?

mfg Morti


----------



## Dertot (3. Februar 2009)

ich hatte auch das problem mit dem einfrieren usw. hab echt alles gemacht sogar insgesamt 3 mal windoof neu drauf gemacht dann lief es endlich mal hatte zwischen durch auch die neusten nvidia treiber versucht aber da blieb nach dem neustart mein bildschirm schwarz also bin ich beim 180.40 geblieben naja es lief auf jeden fall ohne probleme auf einmal keine ahnung warum. der herr von take2 meinte ich solle den agptreiber installieren, weil die via treiber das wohl nicht machen würden. aber das problem mit den neusten geforce treibern ist immer noch. dabei hab ich mir extra noch ne neue 9800gt gekauft.
mein rechner:
intel core2duo 3ghz 
2gb kingston ddr2ram( dualchannel)
geforce 9800gt von pny
asrock 4coredual sata2
und windoof xp sp3 32bit


----------

